

Ask HN: Previous article where the author AB tested his ending email statement  - goostavos

I&#x27;m trying to track down the article, but for the life of me can&#x27;t remember what it was titled.&lt;p&gt;The premise was that the author upped his client responses by changing how he ended his initial contact emails. For example, if I recall correctky, he moved from writing &quot;Let me know if there&#x27;s anything I can do for you,&quot; to something much more directed (i.e. &quot;This is the next step we should take&quot;).&lt;p&gt;Does anyone recall this article?
======
jeffmould
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156630)

~~~
ahazred8ta
[http://letsworkshop.com/blog/the-email-
line/](http://letsworkshop.com/blog/the-email-line/) The email line that's
client repellent

~~~
goostavos
Excellent. Thanks!

